# 2011 Infiniti G37 S coupe basic sub/amp install (JL Audio, Audiocontrol)



## ncpalafox (May 26, 2012)

Hi, my first post (actually 6th cuz it woudlnt allow me to make a thread unless i have 5 posts) here would like to share my installation for my 2011 Infiniti G37 S coupe. Ive had this car for almost 2 years, comes with a factory bose setup which my impression sounds pretty decent as is. In the past i have went through multiple audio setups with my old cars and JL Audio has always been the consistently better choices i've had for the price point. I enjoyed doing all my installations myself and decided that i want to add some extra bass to my car without going overboard.

Factory bose setup consists of:
Dash: 3" Mid
Door: 1" Tweeter, 3" Mid, 10" Woofer
Rear Side: 3" Mid
Rear Deck: 6x9" Woofer

My addition:
-JL Audio 8w3v3 4ohm 8" subwoofer
-Jl Audio HD-RLC control knob
-JL Audio XD300/1 mono amplifier (mainly chose this for the very small footprint it has) does 200 watts rms @ 4ohms on 14.4 volts (my car runs 14.4 very easily)
-Audiocontrol Overdrive 2 ch line driver (ebay bargain)
-FGSE 8" forged sealed enclosure 0.56 cu ft 
-DIY RCA cables to tap into my bose amp harness preprocessed low voltage signals (no need for hi/lo converter)
-8 gauge amp kit
-scrap MDF to build a fitted amp rack, sprayed it with plastidip

End result was definitely more bass without going overboard IMO. Installed the bass knob to my center console between my heated seat controls. i was also able to regulate the line driver to allow me to keep my gain minimal on the amp. I chose to install the amp under the plastic floor panel in my trunk, allowing to keep all my car tools and spare tire which i was not willing to sacrifice.

I consider myself a complete amateur but am proud of what i was able to accomplish and the trunk space i was able to save, my trunk is TINY yet comes with a diagram showing how to shoehorn 2 golf bags haha. I will take any comments and suggestions, thank you and looking forward to becoming a more active member here

silly collage i made on my iphone but you get the point


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job bro! Looks clean and probably sounds wicked!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work. Very clean install.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Impressive


----------



## ncpalafox (May 26, 2012)

thanks guys btw can anyone recommend a site to order aftermarket dials/knobs? i want to change the JL knob to a different style that might match my car better. im aware JL makes a replacement aluminum one but just wanna know more options if anyone can suggest anything


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey bro, try Mammoth Electronics
They have some cool aluminum audio knobs I've used before. Not cheap, but stylish!
I also owned a G37S (and a G35) and the corner loaded sub is killer! I'll be doing a similar corner loaded enclosure in my new GTR. I'll post pics when it's started this month.
Cheers, JJ


----------



## ncpalafox (May 26, 2012)

thanks for the link JJ, and best of luck with your GTR install


----------



## jmaze (Nov 28, 2010)

Great job! Definitely a great improvement for vehicles with Bose systems. I have done a similar set-up in an MDX and other vehicles where the client did not want to mess with the overall system they were charged plenty for but wanted control over the bass independently.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Sometimes just a little extra low-end is all what's really needed to be a lot happier with your system...
And you did a great job doing this!

PS.: AudioControl + JL Audio: Me likes!

Isabelle


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very clean. Love the sub location


----------

